# Phrags in Semi-Hydroponic question



## Kalyke (Feb 17, 2017)

I have had some semi-hydroponic luck in the past, and thought that slipper orchids would especially like the method especially if only rain water/RO water were used. 

My main question is how long it takes for them to get accliametized, and if there is a great amount of root loss, or transition to water-roots. 

I am doing this with my paphs and bulbophylums too. I have seen some massive, gorgeous paphs-- then again, I have seen some horror stories too. 

Does anyone have tips, hints, advice, experience to relate on the subject of Phrags and Paphs in S-H?


----------



## Ray (Feb 17, 2017)

Yeah, I have a little experience.

In that, I generally see that slippers - if you move them into semi-hydroponics just as new roots are emerging from the base of the plant, and don't set them back by chilling them - "leap for the sky."

Just to clarify, roots don't individually "transition," they are replaced. Adding a good root-growth stimulant when repotting goes a long way, too.

S/H culture, K-Lite @ 25-35 ppm at every watering (average 2x/wk, varies seasonally), KelpMax @ 1 tablespoon/gal once a month, Inocucor Garden Solution @ 2-3 Tbsp/gal once a month has given me tremendous growth and flowering, and the plants spread (i.e., multiply) rapidly.


----------



## Kalyke (Feb 17, 2017)

I think I found one answer to this. The Brachypetalum section cannot take the reseivoir, and although it is okay to pot them in lecca they need to have the drainage at the bottom. This section includes Bellatulum, Concolor, Gorefroyae, Leucochilum, and Niveum. (I have a few of these, so it is good to know).


----------



## Kalyke (Feb 17, 2017)

Did you ever get a smaller size of that Inocucor Garden Solution?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 17, 2017)

Phrags moved to semi-hydro can adapt very quickly, as in a matter of days to a few weeks and you can see fresh new roots. This is particularly true if it's a plant that likes to stay wet, has been grown wet and/or sitting in water, and your temps and light are warm and bright. If you're gentle about it, I don't even think many/any of the roots die in the transition like they often do in other genera.

Paphs, I've always been a little hesitant about switching over, and I don't immediately recall having attempted any in semi-hydro. I imagine they'd do well once they get adapted, but might have a hard time of it until that point. A lot of the paphs I grow, particularly the parvies, have very thick roots and I assume they store lots of nutrients and water in their roots. If the roots rot/die in the transition, that can represent a pretty big hit on the plant's reserves.

So, while I'm sure that most phrags will take the transition without skipping a beat, paphs (and the drier growing phrags) have always made me nervous. Of course, if you go this route, it's always recommended to start with one or two sacrificial plants first to test the waters. If things go well, transition a few more plants. If things don't go well, try to discern the cause, make some adjustments, and try another sacrificial plant if it makes sense.


----------



## Ray (Feb 17, 2017)

Kalyke said:


> Did you ever get a smaller size of that Inocucor Garden Solution?





1 liter is the only retail size.


----------



## Ray (Feb 17, 2017)

Kalyke said:


> I think I found one answer to this. The Brachypetalum section cannot take the reseivoir, and although it is okay to pot them in lecca they need to have the drainage at the bottom. This section includes Bellatulum, Concolor, Gorefroyae, Leucochilum, and Niveum. (I have a few of these, so it is good to know).





I don't agree with such a _carte blanche_ statement. I have grown godefroyae and leucochilum that way with no issue. I think you're falling into the trap of thinking that "semi-hydroponics" fully defines and controls all aspects of orchid culture, which it does not.

After seeing tolumnias, vandas, and even cacti and succulents successfully grown in S/H culture, I'm convinced that any plant CAN be grown that way, if all of the other parameters can be controlled to be in sync with it. That does not, however, mean that you (or I), specifically, can grow any plant that way.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2017)

True. If you want to grow slippers semi/hydro, grow Phrags. I grow mine basically in water.


----------



## JAB (Feb 18, 2017)

I have tried a couple of Paphs in SH and they are doing ok. Not stellar. As Ray mentioned I should have been more diligent about seeing new root growth prior. 
My one experiment with Phrags in SH should not be noted as the orchid was not doing well in general.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 18, 2017)

I agree. 
Pretty much any plants can be grown this way. How individual plants will adapt to such culture is a different story and one to find out for yourself on a case by case basis.

I don't understand where the notion that brachy-dry. It is so not true.
Also, our own members have posted here bellatulum grown to perfection in s/h. I have also seen quite a few other brachys. 

Plus, some of mine in lecca, although not s/h, I tend to leaves water at the "feet". No problems at all.

Living on the rock does not mean they don't need as much water.
They occur in area where the air is very humid with lots of frequent rainfalls.
Plus, heavy morning dew every single day! Take these into consideration.
They basically get drained in water every single day.


----------



## JAB (Feb 19, 2017)

"Living on the rock does not mean they don't need as much water.
They occur in area where the air is very humid with lots of frequent rainfalls.
Plus, heavy morning dew every single day! Take these into consideration.
They basically get drained in water every single day."


So true and concise!!


----------

